# Echizen Japan 1310 or Hattori FH



## the pirate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have deceided to buy some really really nice and good Japaneese knives, and should therfore like to get som help with this.

It seems that Hattori FH is a rather good choice, but how are those knives compare to "Damascus knives"?

I read somewhere that if a Dascus knife shall be really good so must it be a "true" Damascus without a core in some other material, is that correct?

And if so, is it anyone that knows anything about the Echizen 1310 series knives???

I must say that I like both the Damascus blade and the design, BUT are they worth the money? They are quite a lot more expensive then the Hattori FH, are they worth those money?

Or are there any other knives that are better then Hattori FH or Echizen 1310  for this amount of money?

Looking forward to get help from all experts in this forum.

Echizen JapanEchizen JapanEchizen JapanEchizen Japan


----------



## padkeejoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I own a beautiful little Echizen 1310 petty.





  








1310_petty105.jpg




__
padkeejoe


__
Feb 13, 2014








The coreless VG10 VG2 layered steel is everything that's advertised, thin, light, stiff and strong. Takes a razor edge, and I've never had any chipping problems.

With a larger knife, I'm not sure I'd like the handle- but then, I've never handled one. I can say however that for the petty it's a perfect match of form and function for small to medium sized hands. Without doubt, my favourite petty to date.

Haven't had any experience with the Hattori FH line, though there's a thread on them here:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69263/hattori-fh


----------



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

When you start getting into knives at this price worth is really in the eye of the beholder. If you like the looks of the Damascus then go with it. If you are looking for bang for your buck there will be other knives that can be found cheaper with better steel. The steel in these knives is by no means bad though. It's kind of like shuns, you can get equal or better blades for less money but if you like the feel and look then the higher price may be worth it to you


----------

